# Brian Monty general appreciation thread



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

Forgive me if one exists, I could not find one, thought it befitting for those of us blessed with one of these tone wand's to chat and share about them. Pics of yours/friends Monty's is encouraged as are stories ! (my 1st's in the avatar.)

Brian Monty Bluesmaster featured in Vintage Guitars !


Click here to view article

or URL
https://cloud.3dissue.com/196659/197012/230687/april-2019/index.html?page=116


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

let me get the ball rolling with a pic of my #1 and a few "WIP" shots of my "up and coming"









and, here's something a little different.....a Korina "Guild Oristocrat" (or as I like to call it "The Monty SpruceMaster" )... that never was (3xp90's, fully hollow, carved spruce top)...in progress..


































share yours!


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

FYI, my review of a Monty Bluesmaster is featured in the current issue of _Vintage Guitar_ magazine. Fine instrument.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I always dug this one. I believe it may have been owned by a member here at one time


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

ssdeluxe said:


> let me get the ball rolling with a pic of my #1 and a few "WIP" shots of my "up and coming"
> and, here's something a little different.....a Korina "Guild Oristocrat" (or as I like to call it "The Monty SpruceMaster" )... that never was (3xp90's, fully hollow, carved spruce top)...in progress..
> share yours!


SS: More like a MontyMickeyBakerTonemasterSpruceBlasterAristoClassterMini-ES5.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Sure, pix. Because you asked:

Birch-top Bluesmaster:


Green Monster, now played by Ed:


Some guy's Blues Queen:


My favourite tele:


'57 Les Paul Special conversion:


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

I had a Monty mint green SG. It was nice. Sold really fast.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)




----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

You must velcro those things to that leather chair.



Hammertone said:


> Sure, pix. Because you asked:
> 
> Birch-top Bluesmaster:
> 
> ...


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

I have skilz.


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

And, speaking of skilz, here are two 18" acoustic archtop guitars, one built by Brian Monty, and one by some other guy. I wish I still had this Montrealer. The other was not too shabby as well:


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2019)

Monty can build a guitar, but can he play one?


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

yes..yes he can.

thanks for the contributions ! All tasty ! That rock face Ed makes ! excellent..lol...


Here's some older footage, Brian has a dozen "simple truths" in here, great perspective imo.







Looking forward to seeing more.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

some progress !

specs:
-limba body/neck, spruce top
-braz board "fat with less shoulders"
-fully hollow (with limba tone bar running length of the body for pu mounting)
-3xp90's, 3x vol's w. push-pull on/off, 1xmaster tone.


OPINIONS PLEASE !: What colour ? (I think deep amber/smidge o aged yellow...just seems right to see all the wood in its glory.)


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

ssdeluxe said:


> some progress !
> 
> specs:
> -limba body/neck, spruce top
> ...


So?... have you made up your mind? What color?


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

Got a pic from Brian...
This is the top for the Semi-Hollow Bluesmaster (no holes).


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

This colour:


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

Pretty &^%$# swell.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

One of the few Monty's _not_ owned by @Hammertone ? 

1-pc swamp ash body, BIG quartersawn neck, Klein Broadcasters, etc. 6.8 lbs of TONE and _without_ _question_ the best feeling/sounding Tele I've ever laid hands on. Thank you Brian.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

WOW!!

absolutely stunning guitars, all

that was a great interview too, seems like a real down to earth guy


----------



## Hammertone (Feb 3, 2006)

StevieMac said:


> One of the few Monty's _not_ owned by @Hammertone ?  ...


Clearly an oversight! Send it over IMMEDIATELY for a visit.


----------



## ssdeluxe (Mar 29, 2007)

Well, the maestro just completed this one for me..Thank you to Brian and Erica and also Hammertone for the pics:
Monty Bluesmaster Custom Jr.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

That is just beautiful!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Don’t have it anymore but Brian built this in 1991. Was told it was built for Andrew Cowan, a Montreal blues guitarist who played in the Stephen Barry Band.
Traded it to a member here a couple years ago. I believe it’s made the rounds since.


----------



## 1979 930 (Oct 13, 2019)

2manyGuitars said:


> Don’t have it anymore but Brian built this in 1991. Was told it was built for Andrew Cowan, a Montreal blues guitarist who played in the Stephen Barry Band.
> Traded it to a member here a couple years ago. I believe it’s made the rounds since.
> 
> View attachment 357883
> ...


I know this guitar! I own it now. Just love it!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

1979 930 said:


> I know this guitar! I own it now. Just love it!


You’re a lucky man.
I traded it because it wasn’t getting much use, but I’ll still always miss that one.


----------

